# [SOLVED] VAIO Touchpad REVERSED



## gfsound

So I have a VAIO VGN-SZ120P (1.83 Duo, 1 GB RAM, XP Pro SP2). All of a sudden, the touchpad started operating BACKWARDS- up is down, down is up. 

I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling the driver. I checked for most recent driver from Sony (none available). After several attempts at uninstalling the touchpad totally, on reboot I believe windows automatically finds the/a driver and installs it again. It is working temporarily now, but I was hoping to find out what could be causing this issue. The only significant change made within last week was updating BIOS to recommended version from Sony. I have seached high and low for a solution to no avail. Any thoughts or help is appreciated.


----------



## King Harvest

*Re: VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

I have the same problem with my VGN-SZ4MN which is less than a month old. 

Soooooo frustrating!

Anyone?

Many thanks,


----------



## gfsound

*Re: VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

I doubt you'll be able to fix it. I had to send mine back to Sony. Hardware issue. Call them. Good luck.


----------



## mspratt

*Re: VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

I am having the same problem with a Fujitsu Lifebook.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## mspratt

*Re: VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

Sorry about the delay folks.

I solved the backwards touchpad, at least for XP.:smile:

Two files need to be renamed or deleted:
c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys

Then restart, Windows will automagically restore these files.

No guarantee but it worked for me.

I did one other thig that probably made no difference, in the Device Manager I removed the mouse Acer or XP show the touchpad as a mouse object.

You may or may not be able to do the sape thing with Vista but there are a lot more drivers. I am working with Vista now but I will revert to XP. There just too much crap with Vista

Regards,

Mike

PS: If your pointg device stops working Alt-F4 will close the active window and if you are at the desktop it will show the Turn Off Computer dialog.


----------



## Terrister

*Re: VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

Thanks for posting this. Hope it helps other users here.


----------



## mspratt

gfsound said:


> So I have a VAIO VGN-SZ120P (1.83 Duo, 1 GB RAM, XP Pro SP2). All of a sudden, the touchpad started operating BACKWARDS- up is down, down is up.
> 
> I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling the driver. I checked for most recent driver from Sony (none available). After several attempts at uninstalling the touchpad totally, on reboot I believe windows automatically finds the/a driver and installs it again. It is working temporarily now, but I was hoping to find out what could be causing this issue. The only significant change made within last week was updating BIOS to recommended version from Sony. I have seached high and low for a solution to no avail. Any thoughts or help is appreciated.


Could be that the archived files are also corrupt.

Turn off (TEMPORARILY) System Restore and try again.


----------



## mspratt

Additional information.

My Fujitsu Lifebook developed the same problem of the touchpad working backwards. I finally tracked it down to a Windows Update that shouldn't have anything to do with the touchpad. Find and uninstall Update referenced by KB900485 in Add/Remove Programs (Check the Show Updates checkbox at the top).

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## gfsound

mspratt said:


> Additional information.
> 
> My Fujitsu Lifebook developed the same problem of the touchpad working backwards. I finally tracked it down to a Windows Update that shouldn't have anything to do with the touchpad. Find and uninstall Update referenced by KB900485 in Add/Remove Programs (Check the Show Updates checkbox at the top).
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Mike


wow- amazing job. Thorough work. Mine started operating in reverse AGAIN AFTER being "repaired" by Sony so I will now now try the steps you outlined. Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## gfsound

gfsound said:


> wow- amazing job. Thorough work. Mine started operating in reverse AGAIN AFTER being "repaired" by Sony so I will now now try the steps you outlined. Thanks again for the tips!


Well, it looks like I spoke too soon.  My mouse started operating backwards- I followed the suggested steps and all that happened was my touchpad stopped working altogether. I did a system restore, and now I'm back to being reversed. Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## trekuhl

i've had the same thing happen in 4 OS's: XPPro, Vista Ultimate, Ubuntu 7.x, and Fedora Core 6.


----------



## dcarterv

I tried deleting the two files mentioned, I removed the update per directions......my cursor is still moving in reverse!
Help! I have a Sony Vaio VGN SZ36OP. What can I do?

thank you


----------



## gfsound

dcarterv said:


> I tried deleting the two files mentioned, I removed the update per directions......my cursor is still moving in reverse!
> Help! I have a Sony Vaio VGN SZ36OP. What can I do?
> 
> thank you


Do what I did- went back to Dell. NEVER AGAIN will I buy VAIO.


----------



## dcarterv

My son has my old Dell. I became unstable....battery replacements etc, etc. When I just wanted to buy a battery instead of wasting time with a fix, I realized I can't go to the store to buy it......no store...and kiosks don't sell them. I need my computer and affording a new one now....well, a bit difficult. Any better suggestions?


----------



## gfsound

dcarterv said:


> My son has my old Dell. I became unstable....battery replacements etc, etc. When I just wanted to buy a battery instead of wasting time with a fix, I realized I can't go to the store to buy it......no store...and kiosks don't sell them. I need my computer and affording a new one now....well, a bit difficult. Any better suggestions?


Sorry. Mine never worked again, I got ZERO support/help from Sony, they tried 3 times to fix it, but were too inept apparently. Don't know what to tell you other than get an external mouse. Good luck.


----------



## dcarterv

Thanks......if one saw my frustration with computer problems, they might consider me unstable....however, I was referring to my old Dell, smile.


----------



## islandpaul

*VAIO Touchpad REVERSED - contact Chairman & CEO of Sony Corp.*

I have a Sony Vaio VGN9Z120P notebook computer. Within the one year warranty the cursor began operating in the reverse direction to which you moved the touchpad, making it almost impossible to use. Repeatedly rebooting the computer would eventually correct the problem. I complained to Sony on four occasions and spent hours on the phone with them - getting passed from the Phillipines to their support Stateside. We reloaded the touchpad/mouse software and installed upgrades, none of which worked. I was told it was caused by static buildup and told to unplug the AC adaptor when not in use. None of this worked. I was told if I reinstalled the operating system this should fix it and told that if it didn't they would send me a new one. I reinstalled the operating system at a cost of over $300.00 and countless hours of time in backing up and restoring programs. It did not fix the problem and it came back in weeks. Eventually I was outside the warranty period and then the Sony support help became rude and hostile and told me to return the laptop at my expense and they would look at it. They refused to send me a new one. I now see from the posts on this site that backing up my data again and sending the notebook to them and being without it for weeks if not months is likely a complete waste of time and money. The problem has now become progressively worse and I am now compelled to use a USB mouse since the touchpad is basically useless. At the present time I am faxing and phoning the Chairman of Sony Corporation of America; Sir Howard Stringer,Chairman & Chief Executive Officer,Sony Corporation, 550 Madison Avenue, 34th Floor, New York, NY 10022. Fax number(212) 833-6932 and phone number (212) 833-6800. I thought I was alone with this problem since Sony claimed they had never heard of it. Now I have discovered this site and found I am not alone. It is apparent from this site and the complaints on www.forums.cnet.com about the same cursor problem that Sony will do nothing to fix it unless we bring real pressure to bear on them. We need to consider contacting the US consumer authorities or consider a class action. They have a problem with their touchpad and their approach is to deny it and hope we will go away. Sony's support is lousy compared to HP's and they try to route you to support in third world countries who try to exhaust you in the hope you will give up.
Good luck and let me know if anyone has any success with this these Sony people. Islandpaul


----------



## pfarmer

Well, I'm glad I'm not alone on the touch pad issue. Wonder how many of us are out there?


----------



## islandpaul

Yes pfarmer, you are not alone with this cursor/touchpad problem.

All I can say is that Sony does not respond to fax or mail to their head offices in New York complaining about their products and their CEO (a Welshman incidentally) does not take calls from us mere customers !!!!! That's a Japanese company/Japanese corporate culture for you. 

I can tell you from experience if you contact the CEO of American Airlines or a British multi-national such as Cable & Wireless for instance, these companies respond in a professional manner and deal with your problem. 

Sony will refer you to their Executive Review Committee in Fort Myers, Florida - a place without a phone or fax number incidentally - and your letter to them will go unanswered.

My solution to this cursor/touchpad problem has been to buy a cordless laser mouse, which solves the problem at the office, but not much good for lying on the couch and surfing the net.

Anyway, I think you have to write off these Japanese companies - their customer service is lousy. I always found HP great to deal with and they were really concerned and tried to solve your problem instead of leaving you to teach English to tech support staff in some third world country.

Good luck and Sony can go screw themselves. Remember these are the same bastards who never acknowledged or apologized for wartime atrocities, so what can we expect with respect to our computer complaints and the fact that we have spent $2,000 for laptops which don't work as advertised.

Good luck.

Islandpaul


----------



## hill

I've been monitoring this thread for a while now hoping someone might find a solution to the problem. I just returned from a business trip and for a week the problem seemed to have dissappeared. I think the problem may be related to the wireless software. Being connected with a ethernet cable, I had my wireless switched to off and have not encounted the reverse touchpad problem once.

Now that I'm back at home, I turned on the wireless switch and on my second boot, the problem came back. To remedy this, I now turn off the wireless during bootup and then turn it on after the computer boots. This seems to work, but I'm hoping there's a better solution then this.

Right now I'm using the Intel Proset/Wireless software to manage my wifi instead of letting windows do it, and this seems to be okay for now (at least for the first boot).

If I get any further on figuring out why the problem exists, I'll repost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cr370

hey guys, I found out that the solution is a combination of 2 solutions given in this place, you need to uninstall the alps pointing device that comes preinstalled in every vaio computer, and every time your computer shuts down completely switch the wireless to off,then when you turn it back on wait untill it boots completely and switch the wireless back to on.. I´ve been doing this for a couple of days and works fine for me.. good luck


----------



## jmartin3

i have the same problem here, i have a VGN SZ-360P and the mouse started inverting about 5 months after i bought it. ive tried the methods posted here to no avail, but what i usually do is just repeatedly double tap the touchpad/ mouse button throughout startup and it helps sometimes. when the cursor freaks out and starts closing windows i press the windows button on the keyboard and it stops. one thing that ive noticed is that sometimes if i log out of my user profile and am on the log in screen, the mouse will behave normally, but when i log in it inverts again. ive almost gotten used to the touchpad being inverted, but its still just someting that irritates me just out of principle. i almost want to say that the touchpad started inverting when i installed the printer driver, or maybe when i plugged in a usb mouse for the first time. i love the design of the vaios, but the guts are just pure crap.


----------



## cr370

jmartin3 said:


> i have the same problem here, i have a VGN SZ-360P and the mouse started inverting about 5 months after i bought it. ive tried the methods posted here to no avail, but what i usually do is just repeatedly double tap the touchpad/ mouse button throughout startup and it helps sometimes. when the cursor freaks out and starts closing windows i press the windows button on the keyboard and it stops. one thing that ive noticed is that sometimes if i log out of my user profile and am on the log in screen, the mouse will behave normally, but when i log in it inverts again. ive almost gotten used to the touchpad being inverted, but its still just someting that irritates me just out of principle. i almost want to say that the touchpad started inverting when i installed the printer driver, or maybe when i plugged in a usb mouse for the first time. i love the design of the vaios, but the guts are just pure crap.


try the wireless switch method.. I´ve heard from other vaio owners that have that and other problems and all of them said the wireless switch was the problem/solution.. but you have to wait unill it shuts down before you do it, and wait until you log on to turn it on.. if hat doesnt work may be you´ll have to send ir back to sony and have it checked up... good luck


----------



## SPINHEIRO

I'm experiencing the same problem with my Sony Vaio VGN-SZ440N, I've tried to reinstall the mouse driver, then to uninstall the alps pointing device software, then clean all the registry. No sucess within the last 3 months. At first it was a intermitent problem, but now it is the standard behaviour. 
I will try the proposed solution of turning the wireless off, but if this corrects the problem, then it is a hardware issue and Sony MUST repair it.


----------



## hill

Ok, I was using the wireless method for a few weeks and then decided that it was time for me to just bring in the laptop to get it fixed (luckily I was still under warranty). The sales assistant at the Sony store said it was a known issue and would send in my laptop right away for repairs. I was somewhat relieved and pissed off at the same time. Why did online customer support make me reinstall device drivers, perform system restores, and also reformat my C: drive if this is a F(*#$ known issue. Well I was glad that it is a known issue and that it would get resolved. The store sent in my lapotp and 9 days later they shipped it back to me. 

I uninstalled as much of the crap ware as I could (and there's a ton of it), and then got all my old programs back on the laptop. A few days went by and no problems at all. I thought the problem was fixed, but then after using the laptop a few days, the problem came back. I came out of hibernate and the touchpad was reversed again! Well I rebooted and the touchpad was back to normal. A couple more days went by before I saw the problem again. Well now I'm trying to figure out what caused the problem to begin with. When I got my laptop over a year ago I was almost always on the "stamina" mode. I pretty much only used the laptop for word processing and surfing the web. Then I got a couple games that required some video power. I'm thinking this is when the problem started occuring. This seems to be the case again, since I didn't play any games the few several days when I got my laptop back. But just a few days ago I started playing some car racing games and the problem has happened 3 times since then. I know it will only get worse and I'm sure I'm going to bring it back to the shop before my warranty gets close to expiring. 

Well for those of you who have this problem, I was wondering if you also play games on your laptop and if your video mode is set to "speed". Does anyone who has this problem have there laptop set to "stamina"? Its pretty clear that Sony has no idea what is causing the issue since I've seen people with 1, 2, 3, and 4 series of the sz with the problem. Maybe we can figure out the root of the problem and try to prevent it.


----------



## cr370

I have mine set to speed, but I still think he problem comes from the wireless because the problem started on my laptop when I started taking the computer to school, since its a diferent wireless it gets the computer all messed up, but I´ve been using the on-off wireless method and works great, I got tired of dealing with sony´s tech support, so its easier to just switch it on and off and sotp wasting my time...


----------



## SPINHEIRO

For me the switching wireless on/off didn't work in variooouss combinations. A recall from Sony is welcome, in order to show some respect with their customers.


----------



## jmartin3

ok i found a way to get the mouse to work right without having to restart-- 
1.open up the windows task manager and then terminate apoint.exe 
2. go: my computer-> C -> program files-> apoint -> and then click on apoint (the icon should look like the touchpad in the taskbar) 

for me the cursor freezes for a second and then will work, hopefully not inverted... if it is still inverted, just repeat the process (make sure to terminate apoint again).. it usually helps if you move the mouse around/ double tapping while is initializing (when the cursor freezes for a second)
it may take a couple of tries to get it to work right, but it works for me without having to restart... i just made a shortcut of that onto the desktop, but still no solution on how to prevent it from doing it tho... ps if anyone has written this solution already- my bad


----------



## EKID

Same pb here
noticed that having a usb mouse connected will prevent the inversion of the toutchpad on restart.
Connecting a usb mouse when the touchpad is inverted SOMTIMES causes the touchpad to return to normal operation


----------



## Fokkerman

I have a Sony VGN-SZ430N laptop with the same problem with mouse pointer moving in opposite direction. I have been having problems with it over two weeks. I tried the tips from the other post but it did not work. Once in a while I will have the mouse work in the correction direction after a full boot up but most times it will not work and I have to use my mouse. Also I had the mouse working moving in the correct direction but during 10mins of use the screen flickered and the mouse pointer started to move in opposite direction. This is very frustrating and I have spent way too much time trying to fix it. I have called Sony support they could not fix it and all drivers are up to date. I bought the computer at Bestbuy with extended warranty so I am going to give it to Bestbuy. I will keep everyone posted on my progress. I think it’s the touchpad that is faulty.


----------



## Kgordon1942

OK. I have been working on a Sony Vaio VGN-SZ240P for the last couple of days and I **THINK** I have discovered a solution to this problem.

First, some background and a sequence of events. I am the Tech Support for the University of Idaho's College of Science.

The sequence of events vis-a-vis the reversing touchpad for me here was as follows:

1) The owner of the computer has had ongoing problems with the touchpad for a couple of years now. It randomly starts reversing, sometimes even in the middle of an operating session. Finally, in frustration, he asked me to wipe the HD and reinstall everything that is necessary.

2) Therefore, I removed the HD, installed it in my desktop, completely wiped it, and did a complete clean install of XP-Pro, but DID NOT do any updates. Then I thoroughly tested the touch pad. Repeatedly rebooting the computer and turning it off, then on, had no effect. Touchpad operating correctly. Left the 'pooter for a day, and when returned to it, still working properly.

3) Installed the Nvidia video driver supplied by Sony. When testing touchpad, discovered that now it would reverse on approximately every other re-boot. Contacted Sony. No joy.

4) Installed all updates to Windows XP. Touchpad appears to be randomly reversing. No apparent solution.

5) Install Sony supplied ALPS touchpad driver. Touchpad now FIXED in reverse mode!!!

(BTW, all this time, the wireless/bluetooth switch is in the OFF position.)

6) Installed several other Sony supplied drivers for various bits, including NIC, WirelessNIC, Bluetooth stack, Intel chipset, etc. Touchpad STILL reversed at all times.

7) Visit www.driveragent.com and find that a lot of the drivers are out-of-date, so start to update each one. Nothing, so far, makes any difference, and touchpad is still in reverse mode.

8) ONE of the out-of-date drivers listed is for the ALPS/UGX driver. After installing THAT one, touchpad is now correct and STAYS correct after being logged in.

HOWEVER, when rebooting, with the wireless/bluetooth switch EITHER off or on, the touchpad is REVERSED at the Welcome screen, but immediately switches to CORRECT as soon as anyone is logged in. And it STAYS correct.

Conclusion: VERY BAD interaction between at least TWO drivers, most likely between the video driver and the ALPS drivers. Probably some hardware conflicts also.

If conditions change, I will report back here.

Kenneth G. Gordon


----------



## Kgordon1942

Followup and more information:

After leaving the Vaio VGN-SZ240P off all night long, I came in this morning and fired it up.

No surprise to find that the touchpad was reversed all the time, whether or not the Wireless/Bluetooth switch was on or off.

Still believing that the ALPS touchpad driver was at fault, I first did some searching for info on ALPS. Discovered that it uses touchpads made by Cirque, but writes its own "Windows Certified" drivers for it.

I then UNINSTALLED the Alps pointing device under Mouse in Device Manager, AND deleted the Alps Vaio Touchpad software in ControlPanel>Add or Remove Programs, then rebooted.

Touchpad now working correctly...until Windoze automatically reloaded the Alps driver and rebooted.

After some more research on the web, discovered that in at least ONE case, someone had used a Synaptics Touchpad Driver to overcome similar problems.

Downloaded Synaptics latest Win2000/XP driver for their touchpad from their website.

Killed all ALPS related processes in Task Manager.

Deleted the Apoint directory in Program Files.

Dumped the recycle bin.

Went into regedit and deleleted every key that I could find which had Alps pointing device listed, studiously ignoring anything which had "Alps" and "BLuetooth" in the same key.

After rebooting, of course, the touchpad was not working at all. (Good!!!!!)

Using the keyboard, I installed the Synaptics touchpad drivers I had previously downloaded. 

After rebooting, everything is now completely normal, and under "Mice and other pointing devices" in Device Manager is shown "Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device".

Turned computer off and went to lunch.

On return, fired up 'pooter and everything still normal. Touchpad working exactly as it should.

Conclusions:
1) The major, main, cause of this "reversing touchpad" problem IS faulty ALPS drivers, probably in conflict with at least ONE OTHER driver, and possibly more than one.
2) There is nothing wrong with the hardware in most cases of this sort.
3) Synaptics probably buys their touchpads from Cirque.

I will perform further and more rigorous tests and report back here if I have not yet solved the problem. However, at this point, it looks good.


----------



## Kgordon1942

One last thing:

Be sure to go into Device Manager > Mice and other pointing devices > Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device > Properties > Advanced Settings, and DISABLE Wheel Detection (set to Detection Disabled), and then UN-check the Fast Initialization box.


----------



## Smelly

Kgordon1942 said:


> One last thing:
> 
> Be sure to go into Device Manager > Mice and other pointing devices > Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device > Properties > Advanced Settings, and DISABLE Wheel Detection (set to Detection Disabled), and then UN-check the Fast Initialization box.


KGordon,

That solved it for me, thanks so much. Really been frustrating trying to solve this problem.

Not bad for a Vandal... 


Thanks again
Go Cougs!


----------



## viviandz

Hi KGordon, Smelly

Ive been suffering with this same issue on my sz360P model for a very long time now and was under the impression that something was screwed up with "my" vaio alone.... not any more, i can see that there are hundreds other who've been going through this nightmare. I've tried reinstalling the alps driver, formatting my pc.. nothing helped!!

What is good to know is that you have a solution for this problem.
Can you please point me to the link from where you got the synaptics driver?
Also if any one of u cud mention the steps to be followed in rectifying this problem it would greatly help.
Hoping to hear from you soon...its been a long wait wondering if a solution ever existed for this dumb problem.

Thanks in advance 
Viv


----------



## LisaMay86

I too have a Sony Vaio whose track pad began to work backwards about a year after purchase. It has gotten progressively worse: initially happening about 25% of the time, now almost 100% of the time. I had previously suspected it was a hardware problem resulting from when my computer fell to the ground while in a laptop bag, but it seems that might not be the case. I had googled the problem before, but found no help from Sony, and only now stumbled across this site. I'm glad to know I'm not alone, but quite disheartened by the responses- it seems like there is little hope. I was just about to back up my files and send it in to Sony, but now I don't know if it's worth the trouble. In fact, I think I would recommend to all those who have not succeeded in fixing the problem to just do what I have done- learn to use it backwards! It's really not very hard, if you keep at it for a week or two it just becomes natural, in fact, now when the mouse occasionally decides to move correctly I am disoriented because I am so used to using it backwards. The only thing is that scrolling (now on the left side) can be a little tricky sometimes. Sure it will drive other people crazy if they try to use your computer, but at least it's fun to watch their reactions to your strange incurable computer problem :/


----------



## Smelly

I downoloaded the drivers from here.

I didn't have to remove anything in the registry to get mine to work.

I removed Alps from Control Panel and from device manager and Rebooted. Windows did not try to install ALPS again. I installed the above synaptics driver using the keyboard and rebooted. in Device Manager the mouse was installed as synaptics and no problems since.

I was running Vista and KGordon, I believe was running XP.

hope that helps.


----------



## cr370

I used the wireless switch method for about 4 months and worked fine utill a couple days ago... got tired of it and went into add/remove programs and got rid of alps, rebooted and worked perfect, but just to be safe I downloaded the synaptics driver from the link and is working great with the 32-bit vista driver, great work smelly.. thanks


----------



## mrhattie

I have tried following this procedure on our VGN-SZ38GP but find that there are a couple of Registry entries in the path System / ControlSet001 / Control / Class which will not permit me to delete them. Yes, I am an Administrator of the machine. I restarted the machine once I had deleted all Registry keys that I could, but still had a mouse, so I then used the Control Panel / Mouse to uninstall the drivers and attempted the Registry deletion again. Still no luck. One reboot later, and the system reinstalled the mouse drivers, reinstating the Apoint folder under Program Files, even though I had deleted it from the machine and the Recycle Bin. Interestingly enough, the Mouse management window under Control Panel is now different and, so far, mouse is behaving properly. I will continue to monitor it and report on progress.


----------



## bakergm

Kgordon1942 said:


> One last thing:
> 
> Be sure to go into Device Manager > Mice and other pointing devices > Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device > Properties > Advanced Settings, and DISABLE Wheel Detection (set to Detection Disabled), and then UN-check the Fast Initialization box.


Hi 
Many thanks for all your work. Have followed your instructions but when I do the last step "One last thing:

Be sure to go into Device Manager > Mice and other pointing devices > Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device > Properties > Advanced Settings, and DISABLE Wheel Detection (set to Detection Disabled), and then UN-check the Fast Initialization box.................... I lose the facility to turn tapping off in the mouse control and it is turned on by default. Any Idea's how to get the tapping control back ????


----------



## cr370

Hi, im getting trouble with that last step as well, I get the device manager, mice and other, synaptics Ps/2,properties.. but when the properties window opens I have no advanced settings to change so from time to time I keep getting the reversed touchpad.. any help??


----------



## jmartin3

ive given up on legitimately fixing this problem, but what ive been doing recently is after i log into my user name, i click and hold the mouse button (so it will make the rectangular selection box on the desktop) and i keep moving it in a counter clockwise motion while the applications load. when the touchpad icon in the taskbar shows up the mouse freezes for a second and it should calibrate itself the right way. this has worked for me everytime for the past week. i do it when i take it out of standby also- just click the left mouse button and start moving on the touchpad then press a button to take it out of standby hope this works for yall...


----------



## bakergm

Well I don't want to raise false hopes but my VGN-sz3xwp/c touch pad is now working perfectly. Not sure exactly why but these were the steps I took (1) installed alps driver v5.5.1302.12. .....See article on http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=138509
This solved most of the problems but I had one or two lock ups where the pointer would fail to respond to the touch pad. I then downloaded XP service pack 3 and since then no further problems. I will monitor and come back with an update in a month or so.


----------



## ajhoff

Like many suspect, the problem is hardware related, not software.
It is due to the aluminum palm-rest surrounding the touch-pad. I'm not sure if it is a short circuit or a bad ground. But all you need to repair this problem is a little electrical tape. Check out this site for details (and pics) on how to use the tape to insulate the touch-pad:

http://doube.org/sztp.html

Also you may need help dismantelling the laptop go to this site:

http://home.comcast.net/~nw_systems/vgnSZ.pdf

Finally!!!


----------



## sauerkraut

worked for me - Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cr370

another temporary solution.... download the synaptics driver, cancel the automatic wireless conection and stop using the fingerprint sensor on startup.. if you dont want to dismantle your computer.. this will work fine, has worked for me for about 3 weeks now without any problems.. good luck


----------



## cutie

Hi all,

I am glad that I found this forum. I have the same problem with mouse pointer inverted with sony sz640 laptop. I found the fixed solution, at least for me. I think I should share this with you all who are still having this problem.

The problem occured after I installed a usb mouse driver which did not support Windows Vista. I am running Windows Vista Business. After reading one of the post from this forum, I figured out that my poiting device driver might have corrupted by my usb mouse driver installation. I also read in one post that the wireless might have something to do with it. I agreed with that suggestion, I noticed that after the reboot, if the wi-fi software starts ok, then I have mouse inverted problem, if the wi-fi software could not starts then I the mouse is ok. But this is just a temporary fix. I want a permernant fix.

I decided to reinstall the poiting device driver back to the original from sony. To be safe, I dowload the driver from sony 's support web site follows by the operating system. I reinstalled the driver, and it works like a charm. The problem with mouse pointer inverted is permanent fixed for me. 

Hope this helps.

Cutie.


----------



## ivangill

I spent weeks trying various solutions found on this and other boards. Some worked temporarily, most didn't. Most appeal to a human quality that we think what we did causes change when in reality sometimes the problem is there and sometimes it is not and replacing drivers with dell etc, switching wireless button off during boot or attempting a freemason handshake with an inanimate object has no effect at all.

I finally bit the bullet and called Sony, armed with all these stories about how many people were suffering with the reversed touchpad problem, determined to take no prisoners.

I was disappointed, they didn't even put up a fight, despite my SZ6 being just out of warranty. They acknowledged it was a hardware issue, picked the laptop up, and delivered it a few days later with new touchpad. Problem solved.

Service couldn't have been better, I just want to thank everyone that has raised and fought this issue in the past, as it appears Sony have listened and responded.

If your laptop is well out of warranty and they won't touch it, get a new touchpad and fit it yourself if you feel brave, google VGNsz.pdf for disasembley instructions, or try the fix above using insulting tape rather than a new touchpad.

Ivan


----------



## photoforum.com.

I have had the problem recently intermitently on an SZ bought 3 months ago went through a lot of info which often conflicts all the while with a reversed touchpad (which btw I find when it does reverse the best way is to use the left hand and with a bit of practice you can use it)
ANYWAY I found one post sugesting to close the lid and re-open which I did and it reverted immediately,now I have only just come across this solution and only had to do it once but it sure beats any of the other solutions and must be the first thing to try.
Good Luck!


Mike


----------



## vf-11she

*VISTA 32 Driver VAIO Touchpad REVERSED*

Go to this web site.

http://www.synaptics.com/support/drive.cfm

Look at your OS. 

Download driver.

Disable the biometric fingerprint reader.

Go into control panel -> Mouse "It is under one of the icons after you click them" . Not in system.

Go to pointing driver. Roll back or choose driver that you extracted.

Good Luck.


----------



## ajhoff

Stop trying to update your touchpad driver. The solution is temporary at best its a hardware issue. You have two choices, contact sony and hope they will replace your touchpad. Or follow the instructions above on how to insulate the touchpad from the palmrest yourself.


----------



## lizzygal

thanks ivangill- i have been suffering for a while and also finally called Sony after reading your post. My warrently is also just out of date (as of 9/20/08) but they didn't protest. the tech person originally tried to lead me through a software who-knows-what fix, but I stopped him, let him know I was aware the issue was a hardware (not a software) issue caused by the aluminum palm-rest. I also let him know I was aware this was a common problem with my model (SZ650N). With not much more delay he said he was sending a box to my house that would allow me to ship my laptop for repair for San Diego. He said they would replace my mouse. SO...we will see. Good luck to others.


----------



## vf-11she

Please try downloading the software from this website before changing the hardware.

http://www.synaptics.com/support/drive.cfm

I need a extra person to confirm this fix.
This must be something to do with the corruption of the drivers. Because if the hardware is broken, it will not respond. It knows whats left to right and up down but reversed. 

If you plug a usb mouse into the laptop. The touchpad will work like it should. If you unplug it, it will not work and be reversed. I find it to be software related because of this test. 




ajhoff said:


> Stop trying to update your touchpad driver. The solution is temporary at best its a hardware issue. You have two choices, contact sony and hope they will replace your touchpad. Or follow the instructions above on how to insulate the touchpad from the palmrest yourself.


----------



## cr370

Hi, I downloaded the driver a few months ago.. the touchpad has worked fine since then. hasnt reversed once, doesnt matter if the wireless button is on or off.

Changing the driver is a much easier fix than dealing with sony´s customer support.




vf-11she said:


> Please try downloading the software from this website before changing the hardware.
> 
> http://www.synaptics.com/support/drive.cfm
> 
> I need a extra person to confirm this fix.
> This must be something to do with the corruption of the drivers. Because if the hardware is broken, it will not respond. It knows whats left to right and up down but reversed.
> 
> If you plug a usb mouse into the laptop. The touchpad will work like it should. If you unplug it, it will not work and be reversed. I find it to be software related because of this test.


----------



## agfraser76

cr370 said:


> Hi, I downloaded the driver a few months ago.. the touchpad has worked fine since then. hasnt reversed once, doesnt matter if the wireless button is on or off.
> 
> Changing the driver is a much easier fix than dealing with sony´s customer support.


I also downloaded the driver and all seems to be working ok now. will keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## lizzygal

I downloaded the Synaptics driver last week, just to see. Worked for a week and now it is reversing again. But maybe something different is wrong with my laptop- the internal mouse reverses even when I have an external mouse plugged into the USB. Plus, it used to revert to normal when I closed and re-opened the top of my laptop, but even that fix doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## ajhoff

Lizzygal,
You seemed to have the same problem as me. The Synaptics driver was only a temporary solution (as long as the entering sleep mode, or disabling the fingerprint driver, or disabling wireless switch) because these are software 'fixes'. 
You should either try to contact sony and have them replace your touchpad. (I have been told they will replace the touchpad even if your warranty is expired, because so many people have had this problem.) Or if you want a quicker fix, try the tape method I mentioned above.
http://doube.org/sztp.html
http://home.comcast.net/~nw_systems/vgnSZ.pdf

To other people backing the synaptics driver method. I'm glad its working for you, hope you don't have any more problems.
But just think about it, your using a Synaptics driver for an ALPS touchpad, its probably not the best or even a permanant fix. And this issue has been proven to be a hardware issue by many people. you should search for a hardware fix.




lizzygal said:


> I downloaded the Synaptics driver last week, just to see. Worked for a week and now it is reversing again. But maybe something different is wrong with my laptop- the internal mouse reverses even when I have an external mouse plugged into the USB. Plus, it used to revert to normal when I closed and re-opened the top of my laptop, but even that fix doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## zkostik

Hi all,

I have a Sony VGN-SZ381P laptop and have been pulling my hair trying to fix the touchpad just like everyone else here. Unfortunately, in my case none of the mentioned problems worked. I've tried about any fix out there but nothing worked so far. Anyway, to make a long story short, I've finally found my solution. What has fixed the problem is in fact a much more recent driver from Alps. Since Sony has abandoned any updates for my computer there wasn't much choice but to try other OEM drivers. In this case the driver was a Toshiba Alps Touchpad Driver 7.0.301.4 and it's a Vista driver. My above mentioned laptop is running XP Pro SP2 with the current patches. Below is a link where I found the driver but if it doesn't work you can google it.

Please also note that I've installed this over the original Sony Alps driver found on their website (version 5.3.512.4) and tweak that suggests to disable mouse wheel and fast initialization has NOT been applied. So the scrolling and all that is working fine still.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Alps-Touchpad-Driver-703014-Download-24482.html

Good luck, hope it helps.


----------



## ckth

I have the same problem with my SZ740N4. After reading this thread and trying out some of the tips, I would like to suggest trying the latest version 7.2.303.101 from Alps meant for Toshiba touchpads. Very stable through. No more reverse since. Google for it. I cannot remember the link


----------



## CTSLtd

Around one in every 10 times after starting a client's Sony Vaio SZ touchpad was "reversed". 

Having read through the posts we booted the laptop in DOS and then ran a mouse based application and it to showed the same issue.

So the problem is a hardware issue - not anything to do with Windows, time to talk to Sony Support (and yep, just out of Warranty).


----------

